# Hamster loves being anti-social?



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Hamster Friends!
I’ve had my Syrian for around 2 months now, and he has a huge cage perfect for him! He is pretty nervous, however I have been talking to him as often as I can and feeding him treats so he is getting used to things. When I go to get him out his cage, he either won’t come near me or he hides in his tube that is on the outside of the cage (I can’t open the tube) therefore I cannot get to him! And if he does come out the tube, he runs away from me. I am just wondering if it is normal for a Syrian to be anti-social? It may be that he loves his cage, and he has many many things to do in his cage that he doesn’t want to come out because he loves it? He doesn’t really like being handled. 
Any advice would be amazing! 
Thankyou x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hi. You just need to give your hamster time, sounds like you are moving too fast and need to go back a step in your hand taming process. Some hamsters become hand tame fairly quickly and others take longer, do bare in mind though that some hamsters just do not like being touched. 
Offer him food in your hand, don't try and pick him up yet, let him learn that your hand equals good things. 
When you need to remove him to clean his cage, give him time out, use a mug or something that he can climb into so he doesn't have to be handled.


----------

